# Sweet sparkling mead/wines



## AndrewSchwab (Dec 9, 2005)

I believe the safest way is to use (small scale) korny kegs, and put your sweet mead under co2 pressure and bottle from there. The co2 will be absorded. The question how sparkling do you want it...


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

lol. I always assumed sparking stuff was all 15psi. Even beers. except the wheat beers.. I think they're 20... I do have a beer keg if I could ever clean it out...


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Yeah, counter-pressure bottling setups is how the big boys do it. If you are adventurous, a few options exist. Ferment to dryness, then sweeten with non-fermentable sugars like stevia or something. Or, if you're a little more adventurous, carbonate by priming but once it's carbonated you MUST keep it well-chilled to shut down the yeast. If you're TRULY adventurous, prime and bottle as usual. Once carbonated, heat the bottles in a water bath to kill the yeast by pasteurization. If you've used quality returnable bottles, they should hold :lookout:. Don't overheat, use a covered water bath, and cool before handling!


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

Now THAT is an answer. Rock on.


----------

